# good stuff... authentic monkey style in practice



## TSDTexan (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 13, 2019)

I once spared a guy who did Drunken forms and monkey style. That kick at about 11:36....I've been hit with that.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 13, 2019)

Does like a Hollywood neck break.


----------



## TSDTexan (Feb 13, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> I once spared a guy who did Drunken forms and monkey style. That kick at about 11:36....I've been hit with that.



And here I thought "Drunken monkey" was a fairytale used to scare us young karate boys before bedtime.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2019)

TSDTexan said:


> And here I thought "Drunken monkey" was a fairytale used to scare us young karate boys before bedtime.



It gets even more scary, I kid you not, he was the son of South American Acrobats...so he was super bendy too


----------

